# Detroit Superbowl Sunday storm 2/1/15



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Officially 16.7 inches. 40" drifts. Negative temps the next day. I found a few pics, though I've lost most of my good pics. If anybody has some feel free to post. Chicago got hammered even worse than us. Fun times.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Followed the next day by these temps.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

This was a lot that another member here had lost for that year. I was documenting total service failure.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I remember it well (I think). I could have sworn I was out the night before plowing for a long time as well. Got home, got a few hours sleep, and then went out for the start of a fresh 20". I think I was out the second time (during the 20" downfall) for about 30 hours. If I remember correctly, they categorized it as a blizzard here due to the wind speed. I know nobody ever wants these. But now that I am per push I'd take another 20" dump no problem. I'll sleep when I'm dead.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I have a vid of me almost getting stuck driving through that lot but its too big to post.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> I remember it well (I think). I could have sworn I was out the night before plowing for a long time as well. Got home, got a few hours sleep, and then went out for the start of a fresh 20". I think I was out the second time (during the 20" downfall) for about 30 hours. If I remember correctly, they categorized it as a blizzard here due to the wind speed. I know nobody ever wants these. But now that I am per push I'd take another 20" dump no problem. I'll sleep when I'm dead.


Sleeps overrated... We tried to plow with the storm, but the wind was so bad it was useless. We stopped and watched the superbowl.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I remember that day. We plowed most of the day from early on, gave the guys 4 or 6 hours off to watch the game and back at it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I was pretty lucky....The two large industrial sites I did were closed...We came in at Midnight..Plowed...Salted and water by 6 am...


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I remember that day. We plowed most of the day from early on, gave the guys 4 or 6 hours off to watch the game and back at it.


We tried starting Sun at noon, 20min after you plowed you couldn't tell you were there.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> I was pretty lucky....The two large industrial sites I did were closed...We came in at Midnight..Plowed...Salted and water by 6 am...


Being Sun really helped. A lot of my lots stayed closed till tues. That helped even more.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> Being Sun really helped. A lot of my lots stayed closed till tues. That helped even more.


We had the same, I recall most of my lots closed Monday including a federal building I plow.
I have some pics from that storm
It sucked!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Freshwater said:


> I have a vid of me almost getting stuck driving through that lot but its too big to post.


I did get stuck for about a half an hour. Tried back dragging too much and it all got stuck between the plow and truck. Stock tires didn't help.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I was pretty lucky....The two large industrial sites I did were closed...We came in at Midnight..Plowed...Salted and water by 6 am...


Watt?????????????????????????????????

You didn't "plow with the storm"???????????????????????


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watt?????????????????????????????????
> 
> You didn't "plow with the storm"???????????????????????


No....The Plow Lord made the call and I agreed a 100% with it....


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> I did get stuck for about a half an hour. Tried back dragging too much and it all got stuck between the plow and truck. Stock tires didn't help.


Sounds about right... back dragging was done 1/2 truck length at a time.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watt?????????????????????????????????
> 
> You didn't "plow with the storm"???????????????????????


No, and I understand the guys with certain types of locations had too. If I had those accounts at the time I would have too, but only those. Most were posting how useless it was to be out. It was literal chaos with the winds. 
We went out at 2am, opened all our open lots and apts by 7am, drives and churches came next, then all our closed lots, then we slept.Went out tues and did our vacant houses and then city sidewalks with my little skid and bucket.


----------

